# May natural FET - please join in



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am having my 3rd attempt at IVF in May, after one failed fresh cycle in December 2009 - we were blessed with 13 beautiful embies. They only needed to thaw one in february, it was perfect with no cell loss. Sadly it was not to be, so we are hoping for 3rd time lucky!

We have until now only transfered 1, but we will be having 2 put back for the first time. We still have 12 embies so we are very lucky.

I worry about implantation, my consultant says that the embie starts implanting when it is 5 days old (or blastocyst) however, I read on here that it can take up to 12 days to start to implant and there are some "late" implanters. 
If that is the case then there can be no hope for us as my luteal phase is only 9 days long, which certainly isn't long enough for an embie that may take up to 12 days to implant?

On my last cycle, transfer was 15th February and my AF was due on the 25th. It arrived on time -so was there enough time for an embie to implant? and will we be the same this time? It is very confusing - surely they would not keep letting us spend money on something that would never work? Thoughts and experiences welcomed xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Ang

I am having FET in may too (hopefully). Its a natural cycle. I had IVF last month but BFN. Thought things would be progressing a little faster than they are big hopeful that I'll be having ET towards the end of next week 

I think 9 days is adequate for implantation. Although can you not get progesterone to increase your luteal phase and delay AF. I think day 12 for implantation is unlikely. 'implantation' bleeds are probably just very early pregnancy bleeds not implantation. Implantation should occur around day 7 from what I've read re blast transfers. Probably a day or 2 variation but I doubt it can be as long as day 12. 

I would listen to your clinic, they would address your short luteal phase if they thought it was the problem - they want to increase their success rates too!  

When will your ET be? 

Good luck!

Mx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Minimay

Thanks for the reply. I notice your signature says waiting to ovulate. My last natural FET and this one involves 3 or 4 scans, then when I have a follicle of at least 17mm they send me home with the pregnyl injection, in effect they make me ovulate - then I go back a couple of days later for transfer. 

They scan to check that the womb is thick enough and that I have a dominant follicle. I have read that the pregnyl containg progestorone so maybe that is why they don't prescribe extra? You would think there was a standard that all clinics follow but I know someone ele who uses a kit to detect the surge, then calls the clinic to arrange transfer.

Best of luck in your journey, I   it works for both of us this time - are you having 2 transfered? XX


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

There are such a huge variation in what clinics do isn't there!? I like the idea of having scans but I'm told if you have LH surge and oestrogen and progesterone levels are normal then lining will be fine. So no need for scans. My clinic don't like home ovulation kits, but they're so much handier than trekking to the clinic for bloods. 

I'm going for eSET again this cycle. If unsuccessful will prob go for 2 next time. 

I think I get a prog injection after et. Not sure though, for ivf I was given crinone gel. Not sure why the change, really should ask. 

Here's hoping for 2 bfps for us


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya

Just wanted to say good luck for ET tomorrow. Will be thinking of you! Mine is due around the 14th xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks ang. I'm a little nervous about my little blast thawing. I have 3 frozen but really hoping the 1st one will survive so we have back up ones   . How are the scans going? Does it look like your follicle is progressing as expected?


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi mini

No I am slow to start "again" I don't know how it all works but I queried with consultant and he said a 10 day luteal phase was perfectly normal and nothing to worry about. 
I have GP tomorrow and I will ask her about it all. I really do want to push for some Progesterone support after transfer. I will feel much happier in myself if I know my body is being helped to support my embro before flushing it out!

Will you know in the morning if your little one thawed ok? I am sure it will be perfect, you are only having one transfered. I have everything crossed that you will have 2 left for siblings! Because this is going to work for us.    I have anither scan on Friday - day 13. I need to have transfer on or before 14th as that will just give me 10 days before AF   .

I have bought 25 tests from amazon that test to 10 mIu of HCG! Keep the PMA going xxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya im starting this month

First good luck ang for today hope all goes well andblast thaws on first go.

Im due to have a scan tom day 11 so N FET will be soon. Thats if I ovulate! please xxxx

We will be having a embies put back as we have had the last 2 times.We have top grade embies but they didnt want to stick.Please stick this time embies.xxx

Good luck mini and others cant see all the posts while posting sorry!

    xxx    over the    our dreams are waiting to come true.xx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome Rose!    for you to ovulate, we will all get our BFP on this thread! Best of luck. My next scan is tomorrow. Minimay should be having her transfer today and be PUPO! BTW you can scroll down to see the posts while you are typing! XX

Minimay - thinking of you -    for sticky embie! Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi rose - welcome to the thread   fingers x'd for scan tomorrow, hope it shows dominant follicle ready to ovulate!!

Ang - good luck for the scan tomorrow! How much were your preg tests?? I have about 3 in the house - superdrug own brand   . I think a 10d luteal phase is ok. By day 10, the implanted embryo will be starting to produce HCG which will maintain the corpus luteum and ensure adequate progesterone levels. But you'll get lining support too I imagine?


  Afm, day of ups and downs! First embie didnt make it. Was gutted and  expecting the worst! But 2nd embie good and healthy. Became well  expanded and top grade - so v pleased   

  Went for ET which was pretty traumatic! My last ET was a little tricky  so they had decided to use a firmed catheter. The nurse doing it couldnt  get it through my internal cervical os (inner entrance to womb). She  had to go off and call the dr. So 20mins later, ET Take 2! He did manage  to get it in (under USS guidance), but it took another 20mins! 
  Am pleased that it was eventually successful and that our blast was top  grade but VERY worried about the difficult transfer   I put our last  failed IVF down to difficult transfer and this time it was much harder. 
  
  Still, I'm PUPO   and need to try  to keep up the PMA      Have got an HCG injection to do tomorrow. My OTD  is mon 17th, but I'll test on sat 15th which will be 14d post  ovulation. Nothing else to do but hope and keep fingers x'd! 
  Thanks for the support! 

Mx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

M - that is fabulous news! How amazing. Congratulations on being PUPO, so sorry that you had a difficult transfer. But I am sure now the embie is safely in your womb it will be fine, if you are a little sore it wont affect the little one snuggling in.

Have a relaxing weekend and look after yourself. Keep us updated on your 2ww! Best of luck and       

I had a difficult day, my scan showed a 12mm follicle which is great on day 13, but my womb lining is only 4.2mm same as it was on Tuesday, so they said I could abandon this cycle - but I want to give my womb a chance to catch up. I have another scan on Tuesday,    that it will thicken and be fresh for the new embies. I am not too worried, I have until next Friday, if they advise us not to go ahead then I will of course listen.

I don't get any drugs at all other than the pregnyl shot to time ovulation. I am more comfortable about my luteal phase, you are right, it should have plenty time to start to implant and produce the hormones I need. 

I bought 25 tests from amazon, they are not branded, they were £4 something. I just searched for pregnancy tests and 10 miu. They dont have all the plasticy bits and the reviews say the BFP line is faint - but a line is a line right? however colourful!

GOOD LUCK xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Ang - 12mm folicle is great! Will the scans tell if ovulation occurs before you take the pregnyl shot? Fingers x'd that your womb catches up with your follicle soon. A good thing about me needing USS guided ET was that we checked that the lining was thick enough as my clinic dont do any scans for a natural transfer. They assume that if the bloods are ok then it incinuates that lining etc is ok. 

My little blast is 6days old now so should be hatching. Visualising it swimming about in my womb hatching out of its shell like a little chick   

I'll need to look into those pregnancy tests! What a bargin - £4 for 25!! I'm sure I paid £4 for 1 in the shops.

Took my pregnyl shot this evening - 1250iu (0.25mls). Was quite nippy going in compared to other injections, was a little stressful having to inject myself again - its only been a month since I last did it! Do you have to inject pregnyl again after ET too?

Feeling quite positive today, no symptoms. Was at work and was really busy but dont need to do any lifting etc so reckon its ok.

Sending some positive lining thickening thoughts


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Rose - how did the scan go today? You and Ang might be at pretty similar stages! Would be good to have a cycle buddy having the same treatment.


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya,  thanks for the nice welcome.

Mini congrats on being PUPO         that this is your time.

Ang hope your lining thickens and ET can go ahead.   

AFM I had my scan and I had a size 1x12,2x11 follies and my lining was 7mm. Im hoping to go in on Friday for ET.
They didnt say I had to take anything before or after! Do some people go totally natural?

Heres hoping its our turn ladies. xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Rose - wow 3 follies, I guess just 1 will release an egg though? Until I had my pregnyl inj tonight, my cycle was totally natural. (ang -  what dose are you taking to trigger ovulation?)

In my wildest dreams, I was hoping for a natural conception along with a successful SET and end up with twins   Highly unlikely I know but not impossible I guess. Are you trying naturally too. I think DH was happy to be   LOL


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy weekend ladies - hope you are taking it easy!
Minimay - The pregnancy tests are SO expensive, mainly because they are all singing all dancing. These are just strips of test paper but what else do you need? It think they are great. I have 10000 Pregnyl? That sounds a lot compared to you? it is two powders to one solution. The shot hurts like hell and for ages after. And I get vivid horrible dreams for about a week after. How are you doing? Don't give up your dream, anything can happen in this game! Twins   

Rose - 3 follies! That is amazing on a natural cycle - you could have had triplets all un-identical if you could get pg naturally!! LOL All clinics are different, I would ovulate naturally but they like to time it because my embies are 2 days ols I need to have ovulated 2 days before transfer? I take Pregnyl shot which is HCG, causes the surge that would happen normally. Apparantly PG tests detect BFP form the shot and then it wears off and becomes BFN - I have not tested this theory but def will be this time as I have plenty tests to waste!!!   

xxxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Ang - wow thats a high dose of pregnyl. guess you need a much higher dose to trigger ovulation! I agree that the inj is very stingy! And I only had to inject 1/4 ml! Your's will be twice as concentrated and your inject 4x as much   Not had any odd dreams, mayb coz the dose was much lower. 
Hope your lining is getting nice and thick in time for your scan next week


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hope you ladies are okay

I have been testing for ovulation but nothing as of yet. Should be tuesday if timing are right!

Minimay hope PUPO is going okay and your nice and relaxed.

Ang    your lining has got thicker and you can go ahead with FET.

Talk soon take care xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Rose - if ovulation is tues when will et be? Do you get bloods or scans to chart ovulation? Seems to be such a wide variation between what happens in different clinics! Have you decided how many embies to put back? 

Ang - hope your lining is thickening nicely. I'm taking 5 brazil nuts daily along with a small glass of pineapple juice which is meant to be good for lining support. Not sure re evidence or research behind it but reckon that as they're natural foodstuff it can't do any harm. Fingers x'd for positive scan on Tuesday! 

Afm, no symptoms. Never got any last cycle either, hope it's not going to be the same outcome!   went to visit my friend and her 8wk old son. Was lovely cuddling him! Determined that I'll be cuddling my own baby soon! Hopefully next jan  

can only wait and hope for the time being


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello ladies! Hope you had a nice weekend

I am sure I ovulated today, I always lose a plug of eg white type mucus in the middle of my cycle and I looked it up and apparantly is is a way of telling when you have ovulated. I am sure it wont be a problem I just hope my womb lining has caught up and is thick enough for transfer! I will know more tomorrow, will let you know as soon as I can.

Minimay! Only 7 days to go, feels like a life time though eh?
Rose, I am sure you will be fine and ovulate righ on time 

Hope everything is ok with you all - post your news so we can catch up on the weekend events! XX


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Ang - hope youre right and you've ovulated! Are you having day 3 or 5 embies put back? Good luck for you scan tomorrow and fingers x'd for et later this week 

had a busy day at work and expect it to be busy for the next few day  hope it's ok, i know it's meant to be fine but there's always a wee bit of doubt at the back of ur mind! I had a little dark brown d/c yesterday evening, only on wiping. Been fine today. Hoping it was a wee implantation bleed    
not much else to report, just glad to be another closer to otd!!!


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Minimay - Just a quickie before I head off - my little ones are only 2 days old, ranging between 4 and 7 cell. All perfect. I am sure working is fine - I have a DS who is 16 and he was concieved while I was on the pill and antibiotics and clubbing most nights! If they want to cling on the bloody will. Perfect timing for an implant bleed, I am so excited for you     

Will update you later, got o get DS to school and get ready for my journey! 2 and a half hours virtually every other day! 5 hours travelling. I am going to stay there tonight if they want to do TF tomorrow - makes sense. So I may not be back on, but no news is good news! XXXX


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

ang - woohoo - by tomorrow you'll be PUPO!! Will check back later for any updates! Good luck if you dont get a chance to get back on!! Btw - thats a lot of travelling, def stay overnight if t/f is tomorrow, then you can relax tonight rather than stressing with traffic!


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya hope you had a good weekend.

Ang- hope tomoro goes well        I also got that same mucus yest but have not ovulated yet.

Mini hope your wait is going okay and your not to stressed.

I went for a scan today and my folly was 18mm which they said was a good sign.I have not ovulated yet but they said anytime now as my lining is also 9.5mm so they said im all ready.

We have 8 frozen embies and we have decided to thaw and try for a blast so we will leave in the hands of the experts and hope for the best. We had 2x3 day transfers before so we need to know that they will survive.

 to both of you xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

rose - 18mm!! Sound like you'll be ovulating soon   Will you defrost all 8embies and grow them all to blast? Hopefully you'll have a few to pick from for transfer, do you think you'll go for SET or DET? And presumably the unused blasts can be refrozen?

Good luck for it!


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies I'm Back!

Not good news    Rose! SNAP. My folly is 18mm and I have not ovulated - I thought that is what the mucus symbolised but you can get it a couple of days before the big "o" but my lining is only 5mm !!! Nightmare. My lining was perfect last FET 9mm like yours. I am doing everything I can -brazils - hot water bottle - pineapple juice - pregnacare supplements, it just isn't happening.

Anyway, they want to scan me again Thursday with a target of Monday for ET but I can't see it. My lining has only increased 1mm in 4 days! What is it going to do in another 2?? Anyway - rant over. 

Rose when will you have ET? 

BTW it's a good job I hadn't ovulated when I thought I had because TX would be CX! Clinics use such different methods!

Minimay -    Thanks for thinking of me - but I am still waiting    More news Thursday - I am so sick of all the travelling. I have a dehydration headache today.

xxxxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Ang - am sure by thurs lining will have caught up!! Mature follie will produce progesterone and oestrogen which will ensure a nice healthy lining   only another 2 days to wait. Shame about travelling tho!  
remember it'll all be worth it!!
Have a nice sleep!!
Mxxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Guys

Ang-     that your lining thickens and you can go ahead with FET.

Mini- hope your well not long until you test now how are you coping?

AFM- well..... I tested today and it was a positive- the first ive ever seen so im a bit nervous in case im imagining it-does that sound strange!!!!
I did 2 more but they are a different type and they were the same maybe slightly less but i have had a drink! The main one was a clearble first thing so im sure its okay. Ive called the clinic and am waiting for them to call back.  Sooo lets hope the embies go to blast and then were on our way we would like 2 put back. Will have to discuss about freezing as im not sure if they do that after thawing.

    for us all xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

rose - for a sec I thought you had a positive pg test!!!  But I'm guessing its the ovulation kit? Fab news anyway, so hopefully DET blast on monday? PMA   PMA   PMA   this will work!! 

Ang - how are you today? Recovering from all the travelling and stress yesterday?


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I got excited too when I read that post!! Rose, great news,    for your little blasts. Lets hope you are posting that you have a positive V soon, but this time with a HPT!!

Minimay - I have had the nightmare day from hell, I had a list as long as my arm to do today and so many other things have taken priority today that nothing has got done! I will be away all day at the clininc tomorrow so I guess I will be working all weekend to catch up! I am a self employed accountant - which is good for this tx as going back and forth every other day would be impossible if I was employed. But I could do without all the deadlines. 

I feel exhausted, I never slept again last night. Hoping I get a good sleep before my journey again tomorrow, I think it may be my last this month, I am convinced they will cancel tx - but I only have to wait for this months AF on the 24th ish and I can start again! I am fine with it, I can't force mother nature.

Love to you both


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Ang - keep up the PMA!!!    Your lining WILL catch up! As long as you havent ovulated, even if your lining isnt quite thick enough, then they'll just wait another couple of days. 
But the positive thing about a natural cycle is that you're good to go straight away after AF like you said..... fingers x'd its be go go go tomorrow 

Rose - when will your embies be defrosted?

afm - really busy at work today, hardly stopped all day. Feel tired, hoping its due to treatment and not to work
















Got a call from our NHS hospital today. We're still on the waiting list there, hoping not to need it but no harm in getting a couple of free IVF goes if we're not lucky before. We're actually waiting for IUI (the waiting time was 9months!) but once I'd told her that I'd had a failed IVF cycle she sugested that there was no point in having IUI so have got an appt for consultant July (!!) Wonder how long the waiting list for NHS IVF is?

Otherwise. not much going on with me. Cant wait for friday so I can test. Been reading on another thread though about a girl who tested neg with HPT twice then went for a blood test and it was BFP!! Suppose that gives me hope for if I test and its a BFN. Eeeeek, only 2 sleeps. Going to limit my fluids tomorrow evening to make sure I have concentrated pee on fri morn (TMI!!)

Mx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are well. As expected my tx has been abandoned this time. My lining only ever got to 7.8mm - It was trying hard!! Turns out I had ovulated when I thought I had - my follie is now only 16mm and my triple stripe was getting fuzzy!

On the plus side I only have to wait another 10/12 days before AF will be here and I can start again. I have brought home Oestrogen tablets and Progestorone suppositries....Yuck! On day 1 of my next AF I start to take 3 x pills a day, have a scan on day 12 - then move to suppositries after transfer (around day 16) They say they can monitor better that way and don't need me to ovulate etc - it is all being mimicked by the hormones artificially. 

I am cool with it all - I did really want to have some hormonal support, but didn't want to down reg etc, so this is in the middle. AT the beginning of June I will be PUPO for sure!

Not long now minimay - how are you managing to stay away from the pee sticks!! You are a stronger lady than me! 
Rose - hope you are OK hun. Are you PUPO yet

XXXX


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Ang - I'm so sorry to hear your reatment was cancelled     At least you've got less than 2 weeks to go till you can get started again!! Still disappointing though, hope you're ok.

afm, another busy day at work. quite stressed. Feeling pretty low this evening. got a bad feeling that its not worked   . Not really sure why, have not started feeling premenstrual yet.... Managed to hold off testing this morning but going to tomorrow. Am so nervous about the outcome, part of me doesnt want to know!!


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Minimay -thanks, that will be the gremlins creeping in, if I can find it I will post the amazing gremlin story that a lady on here wrote!

Keep    we all have the feeling around now. Lack of symptoms - too many symptoms, we can't win really, just have to stay calm and positive. Get an early night! You are always on here so late, he he. Don't be dissapointed if you don't get the outcome from a test yet. Lots of stories on here too about OTD test BFN then a day after BFP! But I do feel like we know our gut instinct is right - we just don't want to give up hope. BUT you WILL have a BFP very soon!          
I will be testing every day next time! I have no will power. xxx

Rose - how are you hun?? not heard from you in a couple of days, hope everything is OK xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

hi girls

I tested this morning and got a VERY faint positive.   I think its a false positive though as I injected pregnyl (HCG) last fri and apparently it can take up to 2 weeks to get out your system. Theres still a glimmer of hope though but I am preparing myself to be disappointed when I retest tomorrow.


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am going to celebrate that as a BPF!!!!

The HCG shot lasts a maximum10 days and everyone who I know that have tested after taking the shot said the HPT was still negative, you have a very low dose too, so a line is a line as far as I am concerned! OTD is 17th so I would test every day until then.
Would be amazing to have our first BFP on the board as a good omen. Keep    Hun xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

hi again

just to let you know, I retested this morning (5am!!







) Line definately not darker.... if anything seems a little fainter







Not terribly optimistic but af hasnt arrived so still holiding onto a little tiny weeny bit of hope. Am preparing myself for bad news though ( self preservation!). Thought I would have been more upset after testing, just felt a bit numb. I think I've been expecting it so no tears! Trying to keep up PMA.....























Its a lovely day here so off to wash the car and get some fresh air  Off on a wee brak down to yorkshire with DH next week so might be AWOL for a bit (no internet!! Eeeek) will check FF on my phone though as cold turkey would be too much


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya

Minimay  - hope you are having a lovely time away, that line must be very strong now? Look forward to hearing from you

Rose - Hope you are OK honey, you haven't posted for a while, let us know how you are doing, or just say hi xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi ang
having a lovely holiday. No mobile signal other than at the top of a hill! Hcg was v low and since started bleeding so prob been early miscarriage 
need more bloods done but know it's over. Hope ur well. Will be back in touch once I'm home. 
Mxxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi sorry I have not posted ben lurking and didnt really get down to it.

Mini- so sorry to hear your news sending you lots of     . I hope your able to relax a little on holiday and breath in the fresh air. Your dream will come true one day. xxx

Ang- sorry o hear your cycle was canc but if all wan not right then it is the best as you want the best chance possible.How frustratining though!!!     for mid June.

AFM I had 2 blasts at ET yest and there snuggling in as we speak. So 2ww here we go.     this is our turn and the way our journey is meant to go.

Lots of love and   xxxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi rose
how are you finding the 2ww? Congrats on having 2blasts! I'm hoping we'll have 2 blasts to put back next time. Any crazy symptoms yet?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! 

Ang - how are you? When r u starting again? 

I'm expecting a call from my clinic tomorrow to confirm hcg levels have dropped to 0. Then seeing my consultant on tues. Wanting to do a fresh cycle next month so hoping we're all good to go. Got a good feeling about it, we'll have DET for def this time!


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi ladies

Minimay - we are having DET after 2 SET too, my af is due tomorrow - 31 days again! Better be tomorrow, my boobs are hurting like hell. You sound positive about the next round, hope you are not too devastated about this one - sounds like it had a good go at implanting.

Rose - welcome back! Hope you are relaxing on your 2ww and being spoiled. Keep up the    and keep in touch.

I will be away with DP for a few days with DP in Aberdeen for a boring meeting ! May get some chances to shop though. Wont be on for a while but will be thinking of you both xxx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies

We had a great time away unexpectedly, we stayed on in Scotland for an extended holiday and went to the isle of mull, then drove home past the Lochs. It was lovely.
I have my 12 day scan booked for Monday, hope my lining is thickening nicely ready for our next transfer. 

Hope you are both doing well, catch us up with the news xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Ang - good to hear from you, cant beleive your having your scan so soon! Glad you had a nice holiday, the lochs are beautiful arent they? 

Rose - sorry to see that you had a BFN from your signature.   Hope you're ok. Are you going again soon?

afm, opted for fresh cycle. Dr wanted us to have FET again but at £900 and with only 1 blast left I didnt fancy our chances (esp coz our 1st little blast didnt survive the thaw). So saving the little one for any further treatments (hoping it'll have some wee friends from this cycle!) I've started my metformin today, will be starting norethisterone next week to delay my period and have baseline scan booked for 21st   . Quite excited to have started again!! Also taking aspirin and high dose folic acid and will be getting steroids and clexane after EC. hoping it makes the difference for us to get a BFP


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Rose - Sorry, I didn't look at your signature, hope you are ok honey. When will you try again?
Minimay - wow you are starting again soon! Fresh cycle is very wise, at least you will be able to "add" to your frozen stock. Not that you will need more as we will get BFP's this time. By the 21st I should be about due to do a test!    if all goes well with the thickness issue.

Love to you both xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Ang

How are you doing? Not long at all till your scan!! Sending lots of lining thickening vibes your way     Hope it goes really well on monday. Have you anything nice planned for the weekend? I'm out with my friend tonight. Cant decide whether to drive or not. Easier to drive but would be nice to be able to have a few wee wines..... decisions decisions!!

Mxx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Minimay -hope you indulged and had a little drink or two    I have been AWOL as DP went back to work last night for 3 weeks   .
I had my scan Monday and the lining is 5.2 thick, I expected thicker on day 13 but they said it was fine, another scan on Friday then the transfer on Monday after cyclogest for the weekend...YUK.   Friday will be day 17 so hopefully will be at least 8mm. All this oestrogen isn't doing what I expected    I thought it would make my womb like a big fluffy cushion within days! But instead I have incredibly sore boobs getting worse every day!
I have put on weight since starting the HRT too, not good - but all worth it in the end   .
Hope you are OK xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi ang
Its good that you're on the oestrogen tablets. I guess they can up the dose if it looks like things arent progressing as fast as they would like? They must be happy with it so far as you've not been instructed to change anything   . Sure the weight'll come off once you're off the oestrogen tabs - its prob just water retention! 
Sending lots of luck for fri and a nice thick welcoming lining     . Cant believe you'll be pupo by next week   

I did end up drivng   , too much hassle to get the train and underground etc. had a small of wine which was nice though   . Just waiting to start again now. Less than 2 weeks to go, next week will fly in as I'm on holiday so really just the next few days to drag by....


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Minimay - hope you have a lovely holoday, you will be so excited when you get back with only a week to start again! I am sure you will find things to do to fill in time while you wait to go on holiday, like shopping! Where are you going?

I am glad to have a break from the drink while DP is away, we have had a very boozy 3 weeks - hardly been sober and regular hangovers    Probably didn't help with the weight gain either? But I will have to be good for the next few weeks, I don't drink for a week before transfer and try to be as healthy as possible. I must force myself to drink more water though, I am crap at that.
We will be busy for the next few weeks with the house too, just remortgaged to get lots of building works done! It will drive me insane especially if I get my BFP. Needs doing though, and I suppose it will keep me busy.

Hope you get to say Hi before your hol - if not, have a fantastic chilled time to prepare for your next round xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi ang
Hope lining scan went well on Friday! And if so then ET will be today   Hopefully as I type you are PUPO    . Hoping that this is your time    
Take things easy!

Mx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Minimay - hope you had a good holiday!    I am not so great, lining is doing absolutely nothing despite being on 4 x oestrogen a day    

I have another scan tomorrow! it was only 5.2mm on Friday - same as it was on Monday    So it doesn't seem to be doing much at all! At this rate we will be PUPO together    Hopefully show some movement tomorrow - but looks more like transfer next Monday    

Take carexx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Ang, I'm sorry to hear that your lining is not responding as well as hoped   Have your clinic been upping the oestrogen tabs? I've heard of ladies being on 6tabs/day so maybe your body needs a higher dose? Hope the scan tomorrow goes well     and the travelling isnt too horrendous!
Off on holiday on wednesday so getting excited. Need to get some last minute stuff from the shops today and tomorrow   
Mx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi guys have been a bit awol!!!

Ang im sending you lots of        and really hopes your lining improves and you can go ahead soon.

Mini hope you have a fab hol and you got some nice clothes will you be starting soon?

AFM i have an appt with another clinic on monday so will see what they say. We have 4 embies left but they were the old freeze method and one of them was thawed for last FET and didnt survive only the new frozen ones. Also the protocol is very one track and no good for us esp after 3 atempts.

Lots of love and


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome back Rose! Oh best of luck for Monday, sounds complicated but hope there is a solution that works for you this time    let us know how you get on.

My scan today went OK 6.8mm now (was 5.4 on Friday) They say as long as it gets to above 7 they will do the transfer on Monday. I have another scan on Thursday so fingers crossed!

Minimay - are you shopped out yet? when do you go and come back then I don't keep chatting to you on here! 

Love to you both xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

ang - sending loads of lining thickening vibes for thursday!!      ET on monday - how exciting 

Rose - hi again! Sounds complicated but hopefully clinic will advise about best course of action. Good luck on monday

I'm off to pack now - I'll be back on sun or mon to catch up with your news
xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Ang - how did the repeat scan go? Are you PUPO     

Rose - hope your appt went well and you've got a plan for the next step.

afm - had a fab holiday in Madrid. only 3 nights but feeling really refreshed after it   Went for my baseline scan yesterday and have now started stimming   next scan is Monday so hopefully things will be progressing well adn I'll be going for EC mid/end of next week   . Feeling very positive about this cycle


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Minimay! Glad you had a lovely break, seems like our weather is better than madrid at the moment?   

Wow you have started your next cycle - how exciting! I am now PUPO with 2 beautiful embies, a 4 cell and a 5 cell that was a 6 but lost one. I am really hopeful about this one! So lots of rest for me.

Good luck with EC    for lots of lovely eggs xxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Well ang  yea on being PUPO thats great news      this is your time.

Mini- hope the scan goes well on monday,you should be nice and relaxed after your hols.

Well we saw Dr.Tolba at the Lister and he wants to put us on the long protocol changing meds to Gonal F and also a different supressor.He will also give us progesterone injections and gel due to early bleeds. Theres so much to take in and were not going to rush into anything as we want to rule out immunes before.We then went to QM for a follow up,we have 4 embies on frost and we would need to use this NHS go before having any treatment else where. So with results of immune tests as and when we will decide. This would be another natural cycle and they would give me any support!
My head is going to explode and I feel quite low at the moment as theres so much to decide and I feel like theres not enough answers.  
Well I called the Bridge and spoke to an Embryologist who is going to email me details of someone who will be able to monitor me alongside FET with QM and prescribe Gestone.
  
So after feeling a bit crap today I felt alot better after reading this and talking to the Bridge then..........................

I miss a call at 5.20 and get a message from the Lister, which is now closed so cant talk to them till tomorrow who said there was a problem processing the blood at the lab (which prob means theve stuffed it up)  and that I need to go back. 

I had my AMH and NK cells-I had these done here as HSA only pay for their rec clinic so wouldnt cover me anywhere, and as we were going to consultation would save time.

Now im thinking do I just get my money back and go ahead with FETand Gestone or do I go back to the Lister or make a fresh start and see Dr.G - was this meant to be!!! 

I think if I need a fresh cycle I will go with Lister but as I have to have NHS go first or loose it maybe I should re think??

Wow we are tested in out little lives are we not!!!!

Lots of love and


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh Rose honey - what a lot to take in, you have so many things to think about!   You need to take time and talk everything through a couple of times with DH then research the information you have been given. 

I do think you are absolutely right, and to rush into a decision would be costly. It is a lot to get your head around. I hope you find the time to rationalise it all and come to an informed joint decision, sounds like your DH is supportive so sound each other out - only you two can make the choice. I am a great believer in "everything happens for a reason" trust your instinct.

Keep us informed and if there is anything we can do to help - or just listen, you know where we are xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hello Lady's 
my friend is having natural FET and her womb lining is thin is there anything she can take to help over the counter or food wise?to thicken it.


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Rose - life is so complicated! You and DH really have a lot of decisions to make. As Ang says take it through a few times, make a list of pros and cons - I always find having thing written down in black and white helps (a little!) For what its worth, I'd be tempted to use up my free NHS go - that way its not costing you anything other than your time.
Re immune testing - is it very expensive? I've had my level 1 tests doen with my GP - all normal. My clinic is treating me with aspirin, high dose folic acid, prednisolone and clexane on the assumption that there may be immune issues. Is there much to be gained by having the level 2 tests done? 

Veng - sorry, no good answer. I take brazil nuts and pineapple juice which is meant to help the lining but I think it is the lining quality not thickness it affects. Hope it sorts itself out naturally. 

Ang - how are you today? keeping up the PMA I hope


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Veng

I was on 3 Oestrogen a day and my lining didn't respond - I was then on 4 and my lining still didn't respond, I did some research and decided to self prescribe asprin (1 a day) and suddenly after 4 days my lining was 2 mm thicker....I can't guarantee that it was down to the asprin, but a lot of ladies are prescribed it for increasing the blood flow to the womb( as it thins blood) so I thought it was worth a shot. 

I had ET yesterday so obviously I have stopped taking it now as I don't want to harm the embryis as I have not been advised to take it. Hope that helps    your friend reaches the desired thickness, I know how she feels as my last TX was cancelled due to lining not responding xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Ang - Congrats on being PUPO     How are you feeling? I am taking aspirin and I took it during my FET too - spoke to my consultant about it and he says if definately doesnt do any harm. Hope you're managing to keep the PMA and relax! When is your OTD? Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!     

Rose - how did you get on making a decision?

afm, day 6 of stimming today. Have a scan booked for monday morning..... really hope follies will be growing well


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Minimay....Oooh, Good luck for monday! I bet your are responding well and you have lots of lovely follies! You must let me know how you get on!

OTD is 8th july, but as you know I have 25 tests and I started testing yesterday! Yes I know that is nuts but I decided this time if I wanted to test I will. I know it is too early but it will be nice to know how early a BFP shows? I am now 4dp2dt so they should be attaching now, how exciting! 

The weather is glorious so I am just chilling and doing a little bit of work. I had some brown sinewy blood 2dp2dt but nothing since. I know I can't have a period while I am on the meds so    I wont see any more! It must have been from the transfer - I did feel a sharp scratch.

I am OK at the mo, but the gremlins always creep in one week in.    for both of us. WE WILL GET PREGNANT THIS TIME        Have a great weekend. It is the Whitehaven festival this weekend and I can see all and hear all from our decking - we overlook the town centre! Perfect. Already heard Katherine Jenkins concert and Status Quo are on tonight, then NDubz. We are having a BBQ Sunday and watching the air shows. Take care xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi ang
How are you doing?
Hope you're not still testing      Way too early still!
I've been for a scan this morning - good so far - about 12follies around 10-15mm range, 1 at 17mm, hope its not too far ahead    Back for another scan and bloods on wed. Hopefully triggering wed night and ECon fri     
Yikes, cant believe its all happening again already!
Only a week and a bit till OTD - keep up the PMA!!      
Mx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Ang - how are you getting on with the crazy 2ww? managing to keep sane I hope   Stay away from the pee sticks - still far too early     How was the festival by the way - fab weather for it! You lucky thing being able to enjoy it from the comfort of your own home!

I'm going for ET tomorrow - getting nervous !!


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Minimay - The festival was fabulous thanks, weather was superb.

Hope you are OK after EC - l Presume you meant EC as your post says ET - but either I am in a time warp or you just made a mistake. Hope you got loads of lovely mature follies and the all get jiggy over the weekend  -Me and DP suggested they play a bit of Barry White for ours, they just laughed! Let me know your good news soon! I am going mental - testing every day    10dp2dt and still BFN! But I am still hoping it is going to be a different story next week    I have started thinking about what we will do if we get a third bfn. Our friends are all going skiing together in February about 30 of them and I said we would not be able to go if I was PG because I would be due early March. But hey - maybe we will be able to go?

Anyway - you will be starting this madness soon and I will be telling you to stay positive and keep away from the peesticks!! XXXX


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

hi Ang
yes it was EC not ET   it went well thanks - got 10 eggs   Keeping fingers crossed for good fertilistion rates now     Apparently average is 75% with 1 abnormal. So hoping to get 7 embies from our 10eggs. Such a nerve racking wait!!

Cant believe you're still testing     Leave it till the embies are day 14. No point in stressing yourself out. Hope the weekend brings good news     
Good that you've still got so many frosties though and you'll be able to go again if the result isnt what you want   Dont think you'll be able to go skiing - feb is a long time away and you're bound to be pg by then


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Minimay -    Wooohoo -10 Eggs, well done ! Hope you are not too sore! I was in a terrible state after my EC! The sedation didn't work and I fely EVERYTHING, they had to stop before they had finished collecting as I was in Sooo much pain   . Take it easy over the weekend and let your body recover from the trauma.    I am sure you will get at least 8 good embies. I guess your ET will be Monday? Or does your clinic go to blast?? 

How exciting - keep me posted! XX


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi ang

Hooray - 9 eggs have fertilised normally  the last one fertilised but was abnormal. SOOOO relieved!!! Hopeful that we'll get to blast - not guaranteed but optimistic  have got pma back  
ec was fine. My clinic do it under 'conscious sedation' which is just like a general anaesthetic. You sleep right thru and wake up in your room. Am a little sore but only after peeing, sorry tmi!!

Have got provisional time for et for 1.30pm on mon but will hopefully cancel and hold off for Wednesday. Quite excited now 

how are you? Up to anything this weekend? Hope you're staying away from the pee sticks!

Mx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Minimay -       Wow your doing so well! I am soooo excited for you.    you get to blast with lots of them. I am still peeing on sticks    but this morning, after I looked again after 10 minutes (although it says don't read after 10 mins!) There was the faintest possible imaginary grey line. I looked at one from yesterday and there was nothing on it. I am not geeting my hopes up. But it did give me a little more hope that the result could possible change. I am now 12dp2dt and DP does not want me to test any more. But I want to be prepared, not hope that by not testing for a couple of days the result will change    
We are going to watch get him to the Greek tonight at the flicks....another day done! I will start trusting the peestick results from Tuesday even though OTD is 8th (that is 16 days - longer than most clinics OTD of 14)

We are going out for a meal before the flicks - I feel too sick to cook. I am really suffering with this nausea!

Keep me posted! XXXX


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Ang - I am   that line gets darker in the next few days!! And the nausea is a very good sign 

I'll get a call tomorrow morning to let me know if I'm to go for et tomorrow or wed. Really really hoping it'll be wed as booked wed and Thursday off work and meant to be going to the cinema tomorrow nite with a friend! Still if it's tomorrow then it's tomorrow and I'll need to work around it! 

Really hope you get good news next week


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi ang - did you test today?   that little line has got darker!! 

I'm going for et tomorrow   hoping there will be 2 blasts to go back    

mx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Minimay - Nope, I have very clear negatives. Can't see it changing for tomorrow, must have been a faulty test. 
I cried all day yesterday, gave myself the headache from hell! Just don't know what we will do next. The positive side of me says - go again as soon as possible and don't give up/ The negative side says - do I want to put myself through this again (ever -  never mind "soon") and we have 6 snow babies left, do I want to go through another fresh cycle? DP says I am writing off all our remaining embryos and the 2 inside me far too soon. I know he is right but he is not the one going through all this. I have felt dreadful for the last 2 months - I don't even know how "well" feels! I just can't wait to stop taking these pointless drugs now to start feeling better.

Sorry for the rant. I really hope your ET was perfect and you have your two little blasts snuggling in. I need some good news and positivity!


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Ang - I'm so sorry     Take lots of time to heal and get stronger. It will get easier and you'll feel more positive again   You still have lots of snow babies left and one (or more) of them will become your baby. Can you transfer to a clinic which is closer so the treatment is less strenuous? Hope you are feeling better today. Sending you lots of hugs.

I had ET this morning and am now PUPO. 2 lovely blasts put back so hope they are snuggling in        . No frosties which we're a little disappointed about but focusing on remaining positive that this cycle will work! OTD 16/7 - only 9days so not as awful as the usual 2ww! Hope I'll not go too   

Mx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Minimay - CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO with your lovely blasts!

  they are sticky and give you a BFP in 9 days - I would say it will fly by but even the shorter 2ww will feel like a long time.    For you honey.

Keep in touch and look after yourself xx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Minimay! How are you doing? Managing to stay away from the peesticks??    Let me know how you are - thinking of you all the time!
I had AF on Sunday - it has not been too bad. Just like normal really. We have decided to use next month AF with the same protocol - so Oestrogen on day 1 of AF, scan on day 12 and hopefuly FET at end Aug beginning September,. 

Will make the most of the break for now though!    xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Ang - AF took a while to come, is that due to the meds? Glad you've got a month to relax and chill and enjoy a nice wee glas of wine before jumping back onto the IF rollercoaster! 
I've been good holding off testing. Not sure if i'll test tomorrow. My timings are the same as my 1st IVF cycle and AF started the thursday before OTD then. Would prefer to find out on HPT rather than have AF start whilst at work.....
Yikes - its sooo scary. Really really really want it to have worked. Plannign natural FET for coming cycle if it hasnt worked, hope i wont need it!

Lots of luck for next month. keep in touch xxx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Minimay!
I couldn't wait any longer for you to post on here! So I sneaked a peek at your posts!

CONGRATULATIONS! xxxxxxxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi ang
thanks  
my heads been up in the clouds and I'd lost track of where I'd posted! 
Still sinking in. Scan isn't for about 4 weeks so just taking it easy till then and trying not to stress too much  
it'll be your turn next time    
keep in touch 
mxxx


----------

